# Transporting belongings



## seasideman (Nov 8, 2015)

Has anyone transported their personal belongings to spain. Not talking about a full house, talking about 20 boxes.

We are brining with us, all of our clothes. Three laptops, a computer and other items, that will all fit into around 20 boxes. So just trying to decide what the best way to do this would be.

Would love to listen to people's experience who has done this so i then know who i should be talking to. Not sure if to ship my stuff on a plane, or by road.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Ours went by ship, in fact two ships, we did the move by contacting a local U.K. removal firm, might be food for thought?


----------



## seasideman (Nov 8, 2015)

Hepa said:


> Ours went by ship, in fact two ships, we did the move by contacting a local U.K. removal firm, might be food for thought?


How much did you send over. Going through our items to decide what to and what not to take. Things could change as we may rent out our property.

I am not sure how cargo works on a plane, but will looking shipping agents and see what they say. Was thinking about hiring a van and getting a friend and myself to drive it there when we have settled in, staying for a week before driving back, but then i thought would rather pay a professional as it is a lot of travelling time for someone to go through.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

We thought we wouldn't be bringing very much stuff when we moved over, as we were moving to what had been our holiday home for a few years, and it was already fully furnished and equipped. However, we still ended up with 63 boxes!

We considered hiring a van and coming over on the ferry, or even buying one and then selling it at a later date. However, when we looked into the costs it turned out to be much cheaper (and less stressful) to get a Spanish based removal company to come and collect our things and transport them over as a part load. My husband organised it, got quotes from one of those internet sites (can't remember the name of it, or the company he chose after corresponding with a few) as it was 9 years ago, but it cost €1300. It went well, they collected our stuff and we then flew over to be here to receive it at this end, and nothing went missing or got broken. We packed the boxes ourselves and I numbered them all and made a list with a brief description of what was in each box so we'd know which room to put them in at this end, and ticked off all the boxes on the list as they were brought in.


----------



## seasideman (Nov 8, 2015)

Lynn R said:


> We thought we wouldn't be bringing very much stuff when we moved over, as we were moving to what had been our holiday home for a few years, and it was already fully furnished and equipped. However, we still ended up with 63 boxes!
> 
> We considered hiring a van and coming over on the ferry, or even buying one and then selling it at a later date. However, when we looked into the costs it turned out to be much cheaper (and less stressful) to get a Spanish based removal company to come and collect our things and transport them over as a part load. My husband organised it, got quotes from one of those internet sites (can't remember the name of it, or the company he chose after corresponding with a few) as it was 9 years ago, but it cost €1300. It went well, they collected our stuff and we then flew over to be here to receive it at this end, and nothing went missing or got broken. We packed the boxes ourselves and I numbered them all and made a list with a brief description of what was in each box so we'd know which room to put them in at this end, and ticked off all the boxes on the list as they were brought in.


That sounds great. I have found a comparison site so will check that. Someone said, send it by cargo on a plane. The thought of driving all that way puts me off, so i think that is out of the window. 

I think with what you have put, we will pack at least a month before so we know how many boxes instead of having a shock.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

seasideman said:


> How much did you send over. Going through our items to decide what to and what not to take. Things could change as we may rent out our property.
> 
> I am not sure how cargo works on a plane, but will looking shipping agents and see what they say. Was thinking about hiring a van and getting a friend and myself to drive it there when we have settled in, staying for a week before driving back, but then i thought would rather pay a professional as it is a lot of travelling time for someone to go through.


One small container, 20 foot I think, in retrospect we should have shipped more.


----------



## seasideman (Nov 8, 2015)

Hepa said:


> One small container, 20 foot I think, in retrospect we should have shipped more.


when was that, and do you know how many boxes it would hold and the cost. I had a quote from one company who said it would go as a part load and the cost would be £1,500


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

seasideman said:


> when was that, and do you know how many boxes it would hold and the cost. I had a quote from one company who said it would go as a part load and the cost would be £1,500


Uff, long time ago, 2008, the container took all of our household goods, the cost was far more than your quote, however we are on a remote Canary island, 1000 miles further south.

Initially I was against there idea of shipping, but when we priced the cost of replacing the Items that were to be shipped, it was far cheaper to transport than renew. So no argument, blooming wimmin, are they always right?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Hepa said:


> So no argument, blooming wimmin, are they always right?


Yes. Next .....


----------



## seasideman (Nov 8, 2015)

Hepa said:


> Uff, long time ago, 2008, the container took all of our household goods, the cost was far more than your quote, however we are on a remote Canary island, 1000 miles further south.
> 
> Initially I was against there idea of shipping, but when we priced the cost of replacing the Items that were to be shipped, it was far cheaper to transport than renew. So no argument, blooming wimmin, are they always right?


Going to use a comparison site so will get the quotes back and compare


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Bearing in mind that we sold up and moved everything that we were keeping, we were quoted £4500, so we hired a van and did two round trips for £2500. We have since driven there and back in our own car (a small MPV) and it wasn't bad. We treated the original moving trips as all part of the new adventure.

There are several guys who do regular trips to and from different parts of the UK (a sort of parcels service) who could be worth approaching.


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

We got various quotes for 20 cu meters ranging from around £1800 to £4500 using uk removal companies. All classified as part loads.
We selected one which we felt fairly comfortable with - just hope we were right as they collected last week and we're waiting to move in so delivery will be in the next 10 days.
We went through comparison sites but all that generated was a batch of emails requesting details from us so didn't find the sites overly helpful


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

We bought a 7.5 tonne truck and moved ourselves driving via Portsmouth Bilboa, truck cost 1700, crossing 1400 for the truck , my car and a dog friendly cabin , fuel we spent around 500 and tolls were 70, so a total cost of under 4k and then we will resell the truck, we have a UK business so can sell the truck on easily and not lose money , it was a good buy in any case but propbaly not for the faint hearted takes lots of planning tobe legal on the vehicles and sort out the route, my son and his gf came with us and have to say we couldnt have done so eaily without them but worth a thought if you are up for doing it yourself , personal circumstances caused us to make that choice, Good Luck


----------



## corky126 (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi all. We moved to Valencia province this summer from West London and used Shiply where we paid €1100 for a Luton sized van to drive our stuff out. We drove out ourselves which, realistically, takes 24hous if you factor in breaks. The delivery guy was already outside our village when we arrived and unloaded everything which you need to check they will do. On any of the comparison sites read very carefully what their t&cs are as some won't help or will only drop it at the gate or, most frightening, sub-contract the job. Best of luck.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

We paid 2600 euros for approx 30 cubic metres.
We used Costa Calida Removals


----------

